
Direct3D9 Wrapper for Go (Golang) Programming Language - gonutz
https://github.com/gonutz/d3d9
======
gonutz
Go programmers that only support OpenGL in their desktop application miss out
on a large potential user base - people with a standard Windows installation
that have not installed the latest graphics driver. On windows only OpenGL
version 1.1 is supported by default but if you can fall back to a Direct3D9
code path you are on the safe side.

